# endometrial scratch before next cycle of IVF?



## tiggers (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone had success with this?


----------



## gem236 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi

I have just had one of these done ready for my 2nd cycle of ivf! So any success stories would be great also!! 

My first period since I had it done has been a lot better and not as painful so I feel its done something good already!


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

I had the endo scratch when i had my one and only BFP things didnt work out in the end but I do believe it helped me i dont have a great lining and that was the first TX I had where my lining was above 8 and low and behold it worked.

x x x x


----------



## Moonshadow_73 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm also waiting to find out whether not it will help, had an endo scratch last week in preparation for a FET. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies - I was just about to post a thread asking for opinions and success stories about endo scratching when I found this on search.

We had our follow up yesterday after m/c on 31st Jan and this was one of the options given to us for our next cycle. Of course I'd walk on hot coals to achieve our dream so not too concerned about the pain - let's face it there's nothing more painful than not being able to have a baby  

Good luck to you all in your quest for the greatest gift of all  

Essie xx


----------



## hellokitty (May 8, 2011)

Just found this thread after posting on another. I'm interested in an endo scratch, does anyone know what clinics do this around the London area? We are hopefully about to start our 4th cycle in Oxford but they don't offer it at the moment, but are thinking if introducing it, but too late for our treatment?


----------



## Emalou (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say hi, had a failed cycle this month, I have asked our clinic about this endo scratch and waiting on an update from consultant. 

Does anyone know if there's a certain age that that they do this for ?

Xxxx


----------



## Moonshadow_73 (Feb 17, 2012)

Emalou - Sorry to hear about your failed cycle, I hope you're giving yourself time to process this, but also understand the need to move forward and explore different options. I don't think the scratch is an age related thing, I've known of women in their 20's being offered it, and I had one a few weeks ago (I'm 39). I do get the impression it's usually only offered if you have had a few failed cycles and not all clinics do it. xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Emalou -  so sorry for your loss    - I'm 44 and just had my first (and hopefully last) m/c.  I was offered endo due to problems thickening my lining.

Good luck  

Essie xx


----------



## tiggers (Jan 31, 2013)

Had scratch not too bad. Waiting to see if it works. Egg collection booked for 15/4. I was offered this after failed fet in Nov with good quality embryos. My 1st IVF cycle bfp but m/c at 20 wks.


----------



## tiggers (Jan 31, 2013)

Forgot to say (must be the downregging!!! ) if your ready go ahead but be careful our bodies take a while yo recover from it all


----------

